# AMR hiring process question?..



## jh0n001flip (Mar 16, 2011)

The AMR company that serves my county informed me to prepare for an interview. The human resource center told me i need to bring this and that..and be ready for an interview, then written exam and finally physical exams. So my question is..what interview questions should i expect and how many questions are in the written test? what is the skills test going to be about is it medical or trauma? these questions only applies to those who went through this process. thank you..i would really appreciate your help..^_^


----------



## CAPilot55 (Mar 16, 2011)

What county contacted you?  Maybe were going for the same position


----------



## omak42 (Mar 16, 2011)

The questions are going to mostly be questions about your character and life experiences:

Name a time you faced a dangerous situation.  What was it?  How did you get through it?

Name a time your integrity was tested.  What was the situation and how did you handle it?

Things like that.  They will also ask about your career path (ie Where do you see yourself in 5 years?).  Also they will ask why you will be a good fit for AMR.  

Things like that.  Truthfully I cant remember if they asked for strength/weaknesses or not but I would be prepared with 3/2 respectively.

As far as the test I believe it is 75-100 questions based off the NREMT-B standards.  The AMR I tested for never required a skills test, so that might be different for your local operation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2011)

omak42 said:


> The questions are going to mostly be questions about your character and life experiences:
> 
> Name a time you faced a dangerous situation.  What was it?  How did you get through it?
> 
> ...



Those exact questions where in my interview. My interview had 10 questions and then alot of talking about the company. The written test is 80 questions and then like 80 more agree or disagree statements. The skills test change depending on where you were going. My skills test was Airway Adjuncts and Full trauma assessment.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 16, 2011)

Test- very similar to national registry

Interview- very similar to any interview you've ever had

Skills- airway, c-spine, medical or trauma assesment


----------



## omak42 (Mar 16, 2011)

Also on the agree/disagree section:
Having been part of the hiring group for a company that used these I can tell you that you ALWAYS should answer with either "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree".  Make sure you read each one carefully because they will use the same thing worded 3 different ways to try to catch you in a lie.  Just to give you an idea, when they scored my test I have ONE agree/disagree question wrong.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jh0n001flip (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all..


----------



## jh0n001flip (Mar 23, 2011)

is the written multiple choices or fill in the blanks?


----------



## jh0n001flip (Mar 23, 2011)

omak42 said:


> The questions are going to mostly be questions about your character and life experiences:
> 
> Name a time you faced a dangerous situation.  What was it?  How did you get through it?
> 
> ...



hey is the written multiple choice or fill in the blanks?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> is the written multiple choices or fill in the blanks?



Multiple choice


----------



## jh0n001flip (Mar 23, 2011)

firefite said:


> Multiple choice



thanks ^_^


----------



## MedJPavlo (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea, M/C test and interview. No skills. Well at least when i applied. I preformed skills after i got hired


----------

